# Insane Biker !!



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Saw this on KR.. Man this guy really has a death wish.. 

http://www.angelfire.com/ak2/intelligencerreport/high_speed.html
</EMBED>


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

If he's not dead he will be soon.The bad part is he will probably take out a family in his stupidity.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Yep... DW indeed


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

GOT BALLS? that was sick, i felt like i was playing a Wii lol i was leaning left n right with him. hell he made me pucker so i bet u couldnt fit a baseball card between his cheeks lmao. he could hav a career in stunt driving tho


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Holy christmas that dude has a screw loose. i used to ride a ninja for the longest time and did some dumb stuff like wheelies and endo's on the highway but never messed with cars. He's just asking for trouble :no:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Pretty sick riding for sure. I agree with Roboquad, it's only a matter of time. Someone will open a car door or change lanes, then SPLAT


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey,you wanna track it in the desert at 200plus that's cool. Do a Jesus stand while your in it, but F*** you for doing this sh around the rest of us. I have lost family from stupid drivers. I'm no angel as you can see in my avatar, but do it at your own expense. Track, airfield ,whatever. This is why I like quad so much no one around but me. I've wrecked dirtbikes and ATV's and have the bills to prove it, but won't do it where I could kill someone's kid.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

He doesnt have balls! He is just a dumb shhit! Careless and foolish with that much traffic. Was several close calls. Cool watchin none the less though


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't imagine the high he's feeling!!! Dude's got some serious maneuverability, wicked.


----------



## Beachcruiser (Feb 27, 2010)

Holy crap that guy is nuts. He really must have a death wish or maybe he's on drugs. I owned a gixxer750 and r6 for a while, as robo said, I'd do wheelies and little stunts but only on roads where no one would be. Riders like this is why sportbikes have such a bad rep.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

And he's not just cruising either, he's hauling AZZ through those cars.. Some of the open stretches he's hitting at least 150mph.. At about the 5:00 mark I don't see how he made it through that trucker and that van.. I wonder how many tickets he's had ? (Provided they could catch him) !!! LOL


----------



## beach83 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ill have to agree with you guys about him riding in traffic, stupid. But it a huge rush to see what those bike can actually do. Around here we throw on a set of leathers and head to the track. Mid Ohio sports car course. Its awsome to go those speeds and lay your bike over and drag knee. :rockn:, I miss my gsxr and going to track days, but i traded it for my brute, and its a blast! This site makes enjoying riding and working on it great too. Glad i found you guys.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I thought he was going to bit it a couple of times he must not have any fear. He should do it somewhere there is no cars aleast he would just kill himself.:bigeyes::bigeyes::bigeyes:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I gave up street bikes a few years ago. It's just too dangerous, too many variables. Anyone who rides like that in traffic needs to be locked up before they kill themself or an innocent child. ...take it to the track.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the ghost rider better cause he baits police into chasing him


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

As dangerous and stupid as it is...That boy can ride !! He needs to take it to the track. There is a lot of talent there that is going to be wasted when he gets splattered on the highway.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Future organ donor.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I doubt it. There'll be nothing left to share.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

dang i got a rush watching that


----------



## MuddJunkie (Jul 28, 2010)

OK, I thought i was insane but that guy got me beat. I'll stick to mud


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

wow cant even imagine what that rush was like :eek2:


----------

